# Where to insert a probe in brisket



## austin buckeye (Jun 21, 2014)

Smoking a brisket and wanted to get some online opinions. 

If I am using, say a Maverick ET-733, probe. I am using it to know when it reaches 160 IT. My question is when I wrap the brisket in foil after it reaches 160, do I wrap then push the probe through the foil to the flat, or insert the probe then foil? If I do the latter, how do I keep the foil from tearing?


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 21, 2014)

Wrap then poke it right through the foil.  That itty bitty hole don't make no difference.


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 22, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Wrap then poke it right through the foil.  That itty bitty hole don't make no difference.



thank you Noboundaries.  Will try that next time


----------



## hickorybutt (Jun 22, 2014)

Yep, through the foil works just fine.  I watch the temp of the flat instead of the point.  The flat is the part where you don't want it to overcook.  And you also want to make sure you don't undercooked it either.  Getting the flat just right it hard so I'd rather watch it as opposed to the point which can take a harder beating.


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 22, 2014)

hickorybutt said:


> Yep, through the foil works just fine.  I watch the temp of the flat instead of the point.  The flat is the part where you don't want it to overcook.  And you also want to make sure you don't undercooked it either.  Getting the flat just right it hard so I'd rather watch it as opposed to the point which can take a harder beating.



great info. Thanks.   At what IT do you remove from the smoker so that the flat is tender?


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 22, 2014)

For new brisket smokers I recommend 200F IT in the flat.  It is moist and still makes great slices after an hour or two rest still in the wrap under old towels on the kitchen counter.


----------



## geerock (Jun 22, 2014)

The point is going to cook faster than the point so monitoring the point so you can separate when it hits the correct cook temp.  Then probe the flat which should be quite a few degrees behind. Actually, if you have the 733 you have hybrid probes...why not monitor the flat AND the point.  I wouldn't want the point to "take a beating".  Its the best part of the brisket.


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 22, 2014)

geerock said:


> The point is going to cook faster than the point so monitoring the point so you can separate when it hits the correct cook temp.  Then probe the flat which should be quite a few degrees behind. Actually, if you have the 733 you have hybrid probes...why not monitor the flat AND the point.  I wouldn't want the point to "take a beating".  Its the best part of the brisket.



I think I understand. Thank you


----------



## hickorybutt (Jun 22, 2014)

Yep, around 200 works well. I pulled my last one at 203 and it did wonders.


----------

